# PC audio card DAC or Home Theater DAC



## razgriz (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Asus Xonar D1 for my computer.
I have a Sony str-de997 in a six channel configuration.

My Sound Card is wired for optical spdif to the reviver as well as analog.
I have tried to tell a difference by ear to determine which digital to analog converter is doing the best job. How can I make a better determination to which is better specifically for music listing. I like the idea of setting up my sound system to the best it can do even if I have a hard time determining the difference.

Something not shown in the image of the sub woofer is I recently wired it up inline as well as speaker level. I don't run both at the same time, I run it inline or speaker level.


----------

